# Does any usb keyboard work on mac?



## namish (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi.
I am new in switchin from pc to mac via iBook G4.
I want to use external keyboard. but in typing Farsi i have a problem.
Does it need an special driver or i should use only mac key board?

Another problem is my right speaker work randomly.
The balance is ok and the headphone work normal.

thanks
Nami


----------



## barhar (Feb 7, 2006)

The following is a legible reprint of 'martnet'.

Step 1: Make sure that you are running MacOS X 10.2 or later. 
Step 2: Open the "system preferences" application. 
Step 3: Select the "input menu" tab [of the 'International' utility] and select the languages that you are interested in using. 
Step 4: To type in Farsi, select the green map of Iran ['Persian-ISIRI 2901'] from the menu that automagically appears (the application has to be "aware" of international character sets, many applciations are). and type away. I suggest buying keyboard stickers from abadan.net (dead link - barhar) or 'aramedia (keyboard stickers)' (also, view 'aramedia.com'): 

Note: The "Languages" box in the "Language" tab has very little to do with our goals here. 
For browsing persian or Arabic web pages I use chimera or OmniWeb. 
The User will find that folder names/etc can be in persian. I am unable, however, to actually switch the entire interface to Persian. I am in doubt that Jaguar will actually have Full farsi interface support any time soon. 

It is interesting to note that directory names when listed in terminal.app by "ls" show up as "?" characters, but in "du"'s output, show in script!
Please contact me if you have any further questions.

---

To use a non-Apple, or non-Mac specific, external keyboard - may require 'DoubleCommand' (freeware), which allows one to assign the keyboard's '<Alt>' as a 'Command' key, and the 'Windows' key as the '<option>' key.

-----

'Another problem is my (iBook G4's ) right speaker work randomly.' - Depending on your technical ability, to investigate the random speaker operation (from a physical perspective), you can use the information at 'pbfixit' to disassemble the iBook to determine if a loose connection, pinched lead(s), etc., exist. Otherwise, consider taking the iBook to Apple, or an Apple authorized repair center, for repair.


----------



## camgangrel (Feb 7, 2006)

ok n the keybord Yes a Windws USB Keybord will work just keep in mind that if you need to do a Apple key you will use the Windows Key. As for mice as long as they are USB a name brand you should be ok. As for the Spearker not orking will the wire could have broke or the Speaker maybe bad.
I can't tell you with out know what iBook G4 you have. I would be happy to send you a copy of the Apple Repare Manul if you just post what it is.
By the you will found after reading thought the Man, that you would kick your self for even takeing to someone to work on it for you. That is if you don't have Apple Care. If you have that man use it.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 7, 2006)

Any USB keyboard will work since it's basically a standard on all computers.  This means you can use an Apple mouse and keyboard on a Windows/Linux PC or even a Windows keyboard and multi-button mouse on a Mac.  Of course, using a one button mouse on a PC or a Windows keyboard on the Mac might be a little cumbersome because of the missing button and the availability of Windows keys instead of Mac-ish keys (like the Apple key), but they will work (on the Windows keyboard, the Window key I believe works as the Apple key but I'm not that sure about its been a while ).


----------

